# State Sponsored - Can work anywhere in the state or only at specific zip code?



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

Just want to understand about the statesponsorship condition. I understand that once 176 is granted (state sponsored) that applicant need to work in the sponsored state for two years. Does this mean, he can work anywhere in the state? or specific location (town/city/zip) guided by sponsor (state).

State is VIC.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to understand about the statesponsorship condition. I understand that once 176 is granted (state sponsored) that applicant need to work in the sponsored state for two years. Does this mean, he can work anywhere in the state? or specific location (town/city/zip) guided by sponsor (state).
> 
> ...


You are free to work anywhere within the state borders, and you are free to travel around australia (but not work).


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

I disagree with the previous poster. You are free to live and work anywhere in the country but leaving the state that sponsored you within 2 years of arrival is a moral breach of contract.
When you apply for a 176 state sponsorship you have a MORAL but not a LEGAL requirement to remain within the state. The PR is granted to you by the federal government (albeit with the State as a sponsor) and currently no state can legally bind a permanent resident to a particular geographic area.
Many holders of 176s visas have had to relocate due to personal/professional circumstances and the government will not stop you in any way. You would be 'working' the system but not breaking any laws.
-nk


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

By taking state sponsorship you have obligation to work and remain resident in the state who sponsored you but you are free to travel either on vacation or with work within Australia or beyond, you're not a prisoner


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

free to work / not work in the state and take up any job, not just the skill you were assessed in.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> free to work / not work in the state and take up any job, not just the skill you were assessed in.


If I work in a state who didn't sponsor me and work in a different job than assessed by ACS, will I have issues with RRV or when applying for citizenship?

or if i work in state sponsored me say for 1 year and got transferred to another state by my company will I have any issues convincing the state authorities?

How to handle such situation?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

see it is not a legal obligation, more a moral one at that. i can not comment what will happen while applying for citizenship or otherwise.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> see it is not a legal obligation, more a moral one at that. i can not comment what will happen while applying for citizenship or otherwise.


hmm fine...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

But i do know a couple who were in canberra on ACT sponsorship, after spending almost one year they were not happy, they wanted to move to melbourne, they contacted the department, gave a valid reason and now they are in melbourne.


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that SS commitment is only a moral obligation, that's the reason why state wants applicants to write statement to prove that they are really interested in moving to the state.

Once you have your PR approved, you can LIVE and WORK anywhere in Australia without any restriction. You may want to write to the sponsor state with appropriate reasons that you want to move to work in another state, or you don't want to write anything at all and just go


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

nowhereKid said:


> I disagree with the previous poster. You are free to live and work anywhere in the country but leaving the state that sponsored you within 2 years of arrival is a moral breach of contract.
> When you apply for a 176 state sponsorship you have a MORAL but not a LEGAL requirement to remain within the state. The PR is granted to you by the federal government (albeit with the State as a sponsor) and currently no state can legally bind a permanent resident to a particular geographic area.
> Many holders of 176s visas have had to relocate due to personal/professional circumstances and the government will not stop you in any way. You would be 'working' the system but not breaking any laws.
> -nk


I"m tired of posters who come here and throw away the words MORAL OBLIGATION like its nothing. Yes you won't get arrested but breaking a commitment to a state who provided you with a golden oppurtunity of staying in their state to work is wrong in every way (unless you get permission to revoke it). Its not as easy as it sounds, you'd have to LIVE with it. 

It saddens me a lot of people take advantage of such things, as there are SO MANY people out there who would give their arm for the opportunity to be sponsored by a state.

Also keep in mind, when you apply for citizenship, the fact you broke that commitment very likely will come up and i'm sure in the future australia will implement laws that punish such people who take advantage of the system. 

If you are applying for 176, be prepared to commit 2 years and don't think otherwise.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

JBY said:


> I"m tired of posters who come here and throw away the words MORAL OBLIGATION like its nothing. Yes you won't get arrested but breaking a commitment to a state who provided you with a golden oppurtunity of staying in their state to work is wrong in every way (unless you get permission to revoke it). Its not as easy as it sounds, you'd have to LIVE with it.
> 
> It saddens me a lot of people take advantage of such things, as there are SO MANY people out there who would give their arm for the opportunity to be sponsored by a state.
> 
> ...


You gave a factually, legally incorrect answer. I see you have strong sentiments regarding this and speculating about what the Australian government MIGHT do is pointless. You are in no position to do that.
Also, for a lot of us a 'moral obligation' does mean something. You speak as if it is nothing really 
Let's give posters accurate information as opposed to our opinions on how things SHOULD be done.
I apologize if I sounded like i was advising against following rules, I was trying to be factually correct. Looks like one of the mods gave a similar response.
Cheers,
-nk


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

For victoria you can stay anywhere in the whole state..

Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration




auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to understand about the statesponsorship condition. I understand that once 176 is granted (state sponsored) that applicant need to work in the sponsored state for two years. Does this mean, he can work anywhere in the state? or specific location (town/city/zip) guided by sponsor (state).
> 
> ...


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your valuable inputs. One of my friend got confused with regional sponsored vs state sponsored and told me that I cannot work anywhere in the state and should work only in specific area. Now I'm clear that 176 visa allows to work anywhere within the state borders.

Thank you all.


----------

